# Increased site security



## Mike Bobbitt

Folks,

A quick note to let you know that all sites (Army.ca, Navy.ca, Air-Force.ca, and Milner.ca) now default to secure mode using SSL.

This change means that email addresses, passwords, posts, etc. are encrypted in transit between your decvice and my server.

If you have any problems please let me know.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Government Mcafee said your a security risk, but did not stop me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Colin P said:
			
		

> Government Mcafee said your a security risk, but did not stop me.



Should be less of a risk now than before, as all data is encrypted. Unless the risk is that they can't tell what you're doing any more.


----------



## Journeyman

Mike, maybe McAfee meant _you_  were a risk, not the site.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Mike, maybe McAfee meant _you_  were a risk, not the site.



Well that would be disappointing.

That they are starting to catch on, that is.


----------



## George Wallace

I am periodically getting this msg instead of a page from this site:



> Can’t connect securely to this page
> This might be because the site uses outdated or unsafe TLS security settings. If this keeps happening, try contacting the website’s owner.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Interesting, I haven't seen that, but I wonder if you get that message when the site is overloaded or unavailable, in lieu of a more general message. I believe that's an Internet Explorer message, anyone seeing security warnings from other browsers as well?


----------



## Loachman

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Interesting, I haven't seen that, but I wonder if you get that message when the site is overloaded or unavailable, in lieu of a more general message. I believe that's an Internet Explorer message, anyone seeing security warnings from other browsers as well?



Nope.


----------



## George Wallace

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Interesting, I haven't seen that, but I wonder if you get that message when the site is overloaded or unavailable, in lieu of a more general message. I believe that's an Internet Explorer message, anyone seeing security warnings from other browsers as well?



I have been using Microsoft Edge for the past few months, and have run into that a few times.  It may be due to site overload, or perhaps on my end with bandwidth....May have to switch back to Chrome.  :dunno:


----------



## PuckChaser

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I have been using Microsoft Edge for the past few months, and have run into that a few times.  It may be due to site overload, or perhaps on my end with bandwidth....May have to switch back to Chrome.  :dunno:


----------

